# Auslegung einer sicheren Zelle für einen KUKASteuerung VKRC2



## xxxxxx (29 September 2020)

Hallo zusammen,

Im Rahmen meines Technikerprojektes habe ich den Auftrag bekommen eine Beschickungseinheit mit einem KUKA Roboter zu realisieren.
Das Projekt wurde vor mir schon von einem anderen Programmierer begonnen doch er ist am Automatik Ablauf gescheitert. Nun kurz zum Ist zustand der Anlage: die Zufuhrbänder werden über eine LOGO gesteuert, die Robotersteuerung ist meines Erachtens nach nicht Bus fähig und soll somit eine Stand Alone Bereich werden. Nun soll ich im Rahmen des Projektes zum einen die Anlage zum laufen bringen und zum anderen eine Sichereumhausung der Anlage gestallten. Mir persönlich schweb deshalb vor die LOGO durch eine S7 1200F CPU zu ersetzten um den Schutzzaun einbinden zu können und eventuell eine Visualisierung(muss noch mit dem Kunden geklärt werden) zu ermöglichen.
Nun die eigentliche Frage: hat schon mal jemand einen Sicherezelle ohne eine CPU gestaltet, heißt beispielsweise mit PILZ Relaise? bzw. was könnte ihr mir empfehlen? Der Schutzbereich ist leider so klein ausgelegt, dass ich nicht auf eine Schutztür Zuhaltung verzichten kann. 

danke schon mal für die Antworten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2020)

> die Robotersteuerung ist meines Erachtens nach nicht Bus fähig


Wie kommst du darauf? Sie ist ganz sicher fähig, mit anderen CPU´s zu kommunizieren.

Für Schutzzäune / Schutzbereiche gibt es einiges zu beachten, siehe z.B. hier.
https://www.arbeitssicherheit.de/schriften/dokument/0:5004703,24.html

Der Roboter hat eine Schnittstelle für den Sicherheitsbereich ( NOT-AUS / Schutztür ), X11. Hast du dir dies schon
einmal im Schaltplan angeschaut?

Wenn es nur ein Technikerprojekt ist wäre im Prinzip eine Logo möglich zzgl. z.B. Pilz Auswertegeräte welche dann potentialfrei
die Sicherheitskontakte des Roboters beschalten.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2020)

Mal eine andere Frage, der Roboter muss doch schon mit einer Steuerung kommonuzieren, wenn er etwas beschickt.
Ist das eine Anlage, die produktiv läuft oder nur eine Technikerarbeit welche dann wieder verworfen wird?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (29 September 2020)

> Robotersteuerung ist meines Erachtens nach nicht Bus fähig und soll somit eine Stand Alone Bereich werden


Zumeißt ist in den KRC2 Steuerungen ein CP5611 oder CP5612 ab Werk verbaut. Wie es bei deinem ist kann ich nicht sagen,
es ist ja auch ein Volkswagen Schrank. Diese sind an manchen Stellen etwas anders wie die regulären KRC2 Steuerungen
( z.B. Schlüsselschalter, X11... )


----------



## roboticBeet (29 September 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ist das eine Anlage, die produktiv läuft oder nur eine Technikerarbeit welche dann wieder verworfen wird?



In diesem Zusammenhang müsste der TE auch berücksichtigen, da er von einer kleinen Roboterzelle mit nur geringen Abständen spricht, dass der Bewegungsraum des Roboters eingeschränkt werden müsste, bspw. mittels Safe Operation oder Safe Robot.

//Edit: Ups, der Hinweis ist bereits in dem ersten Link von DeltaMikeAir enthalten...


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (30 September 2020)

xxxxxx schrieb:


> danke schon mal für die Antworten.



Kommt denn von dir auch noch eine Antwort?


----------



## xxxxxx (1 Oktober 2020)

Bei diesem Modell gibt es zwar die Möglichkeit eine Profibus karte nach zu rüsten diese sind aber sehr teuer und schwer zu bekommen.
Ich habe schon mit KUKA direkt telefoniert, doch die Umbauten von VW lassen es nicht wirklich zu einen Sicheren Bereich zu definieren, heißt ich habe zwar die Not-Aus Kanäle aber keine für beispielsweise Schutztüren. Der Kollege von KUKA meinte es bestünde nur die Möglichkeit über das BP des Roboter den Roboter im Automatikzyklus zu stoppen und anschließend die Schutztüren zu öffnen. Weil er sonst beim öffnen der Schutztür direkt Not-Aus bekommt und somit Generatorischen Stopp wechselt was auf Dauer sicher nicht optimal wäre.
Die andere Option wäre natürlich eine Profibus Karte nach zu rüsten.

Kann ich mit dem Pilz Auswerte Einheit auch eine Zuhaltung der Schutztür bis der Roboter steht gewährleisten?


----------



## xxxxxx (1 Oktober 2020)

@ deltaMikeAir
Die Anlage steht in einem Sägewerk und soll gepresste Briketts zu einem Paket zusammen setzten und in eine Verpackungsanlage schieben. Daher sollte es produktiv laufen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2020)

xxxxxx schrieb:


> Bei diesem Modell gibt es zwar die Möglichkeit eine Profibus karte nach zu rüsten diese sind aber sehr teuer und schwer zu bekommen.
> Ich habe schon mit KUKA direkt telefoniert, doch die Umbauten von VW lassen es nicht wirklich zu einen Sicheren Bereich zu definieren, heißt ich habe zwar die Not-Aus Kanäle aber keine für beispielsweise Schutztüren. Der Kollege von KUKA meinte es bestünde nur die Möglichkeit über das BP des Roboter den Roboter im Automatikzyklus zu stoppen und anschließend die Schutztüren zu öffnen. Weil er sonst beim öffnen der Schutztür direkt Not-Aus bekommt und somit Generatorischen Stopp wechselt was auf Dauer sicher nicht optimal wäre.
> Die andere Option wäre natürlich eine Profibus Karte nach zu rüsten.
> 
> Kann ich mit dem Pilz Auswerte Einheit auch eine Zuhaltung der Schutztür bis der Roboter steht gewährleisten?



Wir machen es bei Roboterzellen generell so, dass die Tür verriegelt ist, wenn ich rein möchte muss ich mich per Taster an der Tür anmelden, der Roboter fährt noch
seinen Schritt fertig und bleibt dann dort stehen und die Tür wird entriegelt.

Danach wird die Türe von außen geschlossen, quittiert und am Bedienpanel dann der Automatikablauf gestartet.
Das alles muss allerdings über einen Kontaktaustausch realisiert werden. Den brauchst du ja eh, wenn du irgendetwas
starten / stoppen / auswerten / Fehler anzeigen möchtest.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (1 Oktober 2020)

xxxxxx schrieb:


> @ deltaMikeAir
> Die Anlage steht in einem Sägewerk und soll gepresste Briketts zu einem Paket zusammen setzten und in eine Verpackungsanlage schieben. Daher sollte es produktiv laufen



Ich kann dir nur eines sagen. Ich habe schon viele Kuka Roboter in Betrieb genommen. Vorwiegend in Brauereien / Chemie.
Es werden so viele Probleme auf dich zukommen, die du jetzt noch nicht bedacht hast. Homefahrt aus verschiedensten Positionen
was soll der Roboter machen, wenn der Prozess unterbrochen wurde, Material entnommen wurde, Crash.....

Gerade die HomeFahrt kann richtig kniffelig werden, ein Robotercrash hat man da ganz schnell...

Schutztüre stufe ich persönlich als kleinstes des Ganzen ein.

Wie sieht es überhaupt mit Gefährdungsbeurteilung aus?


----------



## xxxxxx (1 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Wir machen es bei Roboterzellen generell so, dass die Tür verriegelt ist, wenn ich rein möchte muss ich mich per Taster an der Tür anmelden, der Roboter fährt noch
> seinen Schritt fertig und bleibt dann dort stehen und die Tür wird entriegelt.
> 
> Danach wird die Türe von außen geschlossen, quittiert und am Bedienpanel dann der Automatikablauf gestartet.
> ...




so kenne ich das bisher auch. Ich muss nur schauen wie ich das bei mir realisiert bekommen.


----------



## xxxxxx (1 Oktober 2020)

DeltaMikeAir schrieb:


> Ich kann dir nur eines sagen. Ich habe schon viele Kuka Roboter in Betrieb genommen. Vorwiegend in Brauereien / Chemie.
> Es werden so viele Probleme auf dich zukommen, die du jetzt noch nicht bedacht hast. Homefahrt aus verschiedensten Positionen
> was soll der Roboter machen, wenn der Prozess unterbrochen wurde, Material entnommen wurde, Crash.....
> 
> ...



Zu der Gefährdungsbeurteilung kann ich nur sagen das ich sowas vorher noch nie gemacht habe und mich zu dem Thema erst einmal einlesen muss.
Sprich viel Arbeit wenig Zeit.


----------



## xxxxxx (1 Oktober 2020)

Hat hier zufällig schon einmal jemand bei einem KUKA mit dem DIVICE-NET gearbeitet und kann Erfahrungswerte weitergeben?
Denn diese Schnittstelle ist schon vorhanden aber meine Google Recherchen haben mich noch nicht wirklich weiter gebracht.


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2020)

Device Net ist im Prinzip eine CAN Schnittstelle, ich würde sagen für deine Aufgabe ungeeignet.
Ich kann es nur noch einmal betonen, in deinen KRC2 gehört ein Profibus CP, das funktioniert
und du kannst mit einer geeigneten S7 kommunizieren. Die kosten zwar ein paar Euro aber
alles andere ist doch nur ein Gebastel / Provisorium. Wenn es eine Technikerarbeit ist, sollte es
meiner Meinung nach auch einigermaßen vernünftig umgesetzt werden.

Problematisch finde ich eher, dass ihr einen VKRC2 habt. Ich weiß, die kann man günstig kaufen
aber es hat auch einen Grund warum die so günstig sind. Sie sind etwas anders als die Standard KRC2
und man bekommt ggf. keinen Support für diese Geräte ( wobei der KRC2 Support sowieso komplett beendet wurde )
Betriebsartenschaltet T1 und T2 sind bei deinem Modell nicht vorhanden...

Anhang anzeigen Kuka_KRC2_DeviceNet.pdf


----------



## xxxxxx (2 Oktober 2020)

Kann ich mir dann aber nicht über einen DeviceNet Koppler eine Profinet Verbindung realisieren? Oder müssen die Schutztüren über ein Safty Protokoll übertragen werden? Eigentlich brauche ich ja nur ein Tür Anforderung Signal an den Roboter schicken und ein "Tür kann geöffnet werden" Signal vom Roboter erhalten und wenn ich mich bisher nicht komplett falsch informiert habe muss das kein sicheres Signal sein oder? wäre etwas günstiger als eine Profibus-Karte.

Welche Profibus Karte müsste ich mir denn für meinen Roboter anschaffen, falls das mit dem Koppler nicht funktionieren sollte?

Bei meiner Steuerung gibt es die T1 und T2 Betriebsart komischerweise.

Hast du die KUKA_KRC2_DeviceNet.pdf zufällig auch in Deutsch?

Danke schon mal für deine ganzen Tipps und dein schnelles Antworten


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2020)

> Oder müssen die Schutztüren über ein Safty Protokoll übertragen werden?


VKRC2 hat keinerlei Safety Protokolle ( macht in dem Zusammenhang auch keinerlei Sinn )



> Eigentlich brauche ich ja nur ein Tür Anforderung Signal an den Roboter schicken und ein "Tür kann geöffnet werden"


Die Robotersteuerung hat unten am Schaltschrank einen Harting Stecker mit integrierten I/O, welche aus dem Anwenderprogramm
heraus angesteuert / gelesen werden können.



> Bei meiner Steuerung gibt es die T1 und T2 Betriebsart komischerweise.


Kannst du mal ein Bild vom KCP2 und vom Typenschild hier einstellen?



> Hast du die KUKA_KRC2_DeviceNet.pdf zufällig auch in Deutsch?


Am besten beim Kuka Support anfragen


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (2 Oktober 2020)

Was für ein Betriebssystem läuft auf dem Rechner? Win98 oder schon WinXP?


----------



## xxxxxx (2 Oktober 2020)

Heute kann ich dir leider keine näheren Infos geben bin den ganzen Tag in der Schule aber morgen bin ich wieder Vorort.


----------



## xxxxxx (13 Oktober 2020)

sry, das ich mich jetzt erst wieder melde aber ich hatte ziemlich viel um die Ohren und habe es vorher noch nicht geschafft.
Also zum Betriebssystem: win 95
anbei noch die Bilder


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2020)

Wie kommst du darauf, dass es sich um einen *V*KRC2 handelt? Meiner Meinung nach ist es ein Standard KRC2.


----------



## xxxxxx (13 Oktober 2020)

Naja in den Unterlagen die bei der Steuerung waren ist der erst Kunde Audi und dort steht explizit das es eine VKRC2 ist. Mehr kann ich dazu nicht sagen...möglich wäre es, dass es im weiteren verlauf einen Umbau gab jedoch kann ich das nicht mit absoluter Sicherheit sagen.

warum meinst du, dass es sich hier um eine Normale KRC2 Steuerung handelt?


----------



## DeltaMikeAir (13 Oktober 2020)

xxxxxx schrieb:


> warum meinst du, dass es sich hier um eine Normale KRC2 Steuerung handelt?



Es ist ein wenig verwirrend, auf einem Typenschild steht VKRC2, auf einem nur KRC2 und das KCP hat einen Schlüsselschalter
mit 4 Stellungen was also zu einem normalen KRC2 gehört. Entweder wurde hier etwas zusammen gewürfelt oder umgebaut.
Ich kann es dir nicht sagen.


----------

